# gzip paramter bei Verwendung von tar -cvzf

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich eigentlich gzip Parameter mitgeben, wenn ich es über tar aufrufe?

Ich kann laut man-page zwar tar einen Parameter -[0-7] mitgeben, wobei das die Schreibdichte eines Laufwerks festlegen soll.

Ich würde gern gzip mit der Option -1 für die schnelle Kompression verwenden.

Wenn man Dimensionen von  >10 <100 GB komprimieren will dauerts halt schon ewig.

Danke im Voraus.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich weiss nicht ob das direkt geht, aber im Zweifelsfall macht tar ja auch nichts anderes als:

tar cv <inputfiles> | gzip -1 > <outputfile>.tar.gz

----------

## tazinblack

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ich weiss nicht ob das direkt geht, aber im Zweifelsfall macht tar ja auch nichts anderes als:
> 
> tar cv <inputfiles> | gzip -1 > <outputfile>.tar.gz

 

ok, dass ist natürlich ne Möglichkeit. Danke !

----------

## mv

Ich benutze für solche Sachen den Parameter --use-compress-programm und setze das auf ein Script, das gzip mit den entsprechenden Optionen aufruft. Die andere Alternative ist die Benutzung von star, das die Variable STAR_COMPRESS_FLAG kennt.

----------

## schachti

gzip kennt auch die Umgebungsvariable GZIP (siehe man gzip) - vielleicht lässt die sich auch bei Verwendung von tar zum Steuern nutzen.

----------

